# lipohypertrophy ?



## Matchless (Feb 22, 2020)

I am not sure weather i have lipohypertrophy or not ,About 18 months ago i stopped using my stomach for cannula sites as it got resistance to insulin,i have no lumps or bumps there so i started using thighs and bottom , but then my quickset cannulas became unsecure the  tubing would not stay in the locked properly ,so i changed to the mio cannula which is more secure but a bit difficult some times to disconnect and reconnect ,but with changing to the thighs i have to change every 2 days because it becomes resistant to insulin,the reason for this thread is i am beginning to wonder what happens when no sites work i donot want to return to pens i have got to reliant with the pump ( about 8 years with pump ) any help would be appreciated .


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 22, 2020)

I would speak to your team and see if they can spot any issues. This should be on your annual checks list anyway. If they don't find any try different types of sets I'm using the sure t sets atm on medtronic.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 22, 2020)

that was a quick reply , i did try the T set a couple of times but got very painful when tugged with clothing i still have some perhaps i might give them another go


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2020)

Have you tried a different length or an angled cannula?
I've used my tum for the last 13 years and no issues so far whilst pumping. Also tum was used before the pump as I've been on insulin for 55 years.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 22, 2020)

I to used my stomach for 32 years with a pen and then pump , i have used a pen with a 12mm needle some times for bolus  with varying results , i think i will ask for longer mio cannula needle , in the mean time i will try some T shure 8mm cannulas i all ready have ,thanks for your help.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 22, 2020)

Have you tried the silhouette's?
Basically you can put them in at any angle you choose. They are a manual insert and come in two different lengths. If you are a little person the 13mm is the size you need to go for.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 22, 2020)

Thanks for your reply but i do not have a problem with a lack of tissue depth i have been trying to loose a few kilos at 71 its not so easy but now the weather is much better i can get back on my mountain bike,


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 23, 2020)

Hope you find a set that works for you. Have you ever tried sides/back? That has been my go-to site for several years. Always good to rotate sites, and the mote options you can use the better.

Some people use arms I think - though I don’t think I have the ‘spare’ there myself.


----------



## Matchless (Feb 23, 2020)

I have been varying sites upper legs and as far as I can reach my back side for 6 months but am finding I have to change every 2 days instead of 3 or 4 days 'I am going to ring my nurse tomorrow to ask for the 9mm cannula and try my stomach again which I have not used for about 18 months' like you I don't fancy the arms tubing up the arm then down to the waist where I wear my 640g. I did wear my mm there for 1 year then moved it to my chest.


----------

